# AN ANSWER! AUTISTIC SPECTRUM DIET



## ruston33 (May 11, 2010)

THERE IS A DIET THAT AUTISTIC CHILDREN GO ON AND HAVE TREMENDOUS RESULTS. I WISH THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE TRIES THE GFCF DIET. IT IS A WHEAT/DAIRY FREE DIET. (GLUTEN-CASEIN FREE DIET) THESE PROTEINS ARE MOST LIKELY POISONING YOUR BLOODSTREAM AND BRAIN. AND YES...YOU MAY HAVE ASPERGERS SYNDROME OR FALL SOMEWHERE ON THE AUTISTIC SPECTRUM. IF THIS DIET TAKES CARE OF ALL YOUR PROBLEMS THEN PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD! THANKS!


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

DP isn't autism.

Also: stop shouting.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried that diet for 3 months... and ended up in a psych ward. Not to say gluten/dairy free is a bad diet. Also DP is not the same as autism or aspergers. You shouldn't be spreading that around here as people with DP are prone to believe such things out of fear.


----------



## jeffd (Apr 15, 2010)

ruston33 said:


> THERE IS A DIET THAT AUTISTIC CHILDREN GO ON AND HAVE TREMENDOUS RESULTS. I WISH THAT EVERYONE ON THIS SITE TRIES THE GFCF DIET. IT IS A WHEAT/DAIRY FREE DIET. (GLUTEN-CASEIN FREE DIET) THESE PROTEINS ARE MOST LIKELY POISONING YOUR BLOODSTREAM AND BRAIN. AND YES...YOU MAY HAVE ASPERGERS SYNDROME OR FALL SOMEWHERE ON THE AUTISTIC SPECTRUM. IF THIS DIET TAKES CARE OF ALL YOUR PROBLEMS THEN PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD! THANKS!


i just started a gluton free diet. i read an article that said a lady who had schizophrenia went gluton free and all her symptoms went away. so i figured id give it a shot. i feel more clear minded but not "real" yet. im still not connecting with things but ya, i feel less foggy. its forsure worth it. maybe itll get rid of someone elses dp all together. i agree, everyone should try it.


----------



## ruston33 (May 11, 2010)

dp is not real....it is not recognized by a lot of spychiatrists. only certain types of people have the ability to "lose it," like you do. and one of the reasons is autism. not all of you have autistic tendencies but some or most. try the diet. save your life man.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

ruston33 said:


> dp is not real....it is not recognized by a lot of spychiatrists. only certain types of people have the ability to "lose it," like you do. and one of the reasons is autism. not all of you have autistic tendencies but some or most. try the diet. save your life man.


----------



## ruston33 (May 11, 2010)

then you are just crazy. sorry.



surfingisfun001 said:


> I tried that diet for 3 months... and ended up in a psych ward. Not to say gluten/dairy free is a bad diet. Also DP is not the same as autism or aspergers. You shouldn't be spreading that around here as people with DP are prone to believe such things out of fear.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ruston33 said:


> then you are just crazy. sorry.


crazy, yes partially. autistic, no.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> crazy, yes partially. autistic, no.


And hot. Apparently being hot, crazy and an idiot goes hand in hand. Oops maybe I'm just too autistic to pick up on social cues and common sense. My bad. I better go on that diet so that my dp, autism, and stupidity can dissipate and Kenny here can become a little bit less crazy.

Or considering you joined yesterday and already have a negative 5 reputation probably suggests that you are a troll. You've been reported. Have a nice day.


----------



## Sooles (Apr 29, 2010)

i worked for an agency that researched autism treatment - one of the top 5 ranked in the world actually. internationally respected.
and they absolutely DO NOT support this diet.

i just thought i would put that out there.

as soon as a celebrity gets their hands on the latest trend and spreads the word it becomes a craze.... no diet will cure or treat autism. whatever symptoms it may relieve were not in fact caused by the autism in the first place.

**i would like to add that i myself am not an expert or a researcher - but that this was fairly common knowledge, and a bit of a 'hot topic', in our agency.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

There I was grumpy I'd run out of thumbs up for today but at last an opportunity to spread the love with a bunch of thumbs down









As for the diet, whatever floats your boat but as far as magic bullets go I got tired of those a long time ago.

The autism = DP brainfart appears a little like buying someone a birthday card with a golfer on it becaue they like cricket. It is only the same to those who don't understand either.

Ha! My 500th post and it 's a rant!


----------

